# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Vdekja e njeriut, është mbarimi apo....?!

## toni77_toni

*Vdekja e njeriut nuk ësht¡ mbarimi!*


*Gjatë jetes së perditshme, kam verejtur se si njerëzit as qe deshirojnë të bisedojnë rreth vdekjes apo më mire të them se, njeriu i sotëm nuk deshiron ta pranojë vdekjen! Vdekja sot është bërë fjala më e padëshrueshme, është bërë tabu. Pse ndodhë kjo?

Njëher nji mik më pati thënë “fol qka te duash a mos më fol për vdekjen”! Pra sot nuk duhet folur për të, e as nuk duhet menduar.*


*Në anen tjeter, ajo qe unë e besoj është se Zoti nuk e krijoj njeriun që të vdesë!* 

*Zoti gjatë historisë së njerëzimit ka dhënë gjithmonë informacione të mjaftueshëm lidhur me perfundimine e kësaj bote. Bibla nuk është një libër thjesht për të kënaqur kureshtjen, por ajo tregon shumë qartë lidhur me këtë.* 

*Por prap se pra, në biseda me njerez, nëse arrinë të hapesh këtë temë, shumë her mendohet dhe  njerëzit shtyhemi t’i bëjmë vetes pyetjen të rëndësishme, të domosdodhme dhe të përjetshme; prej nga vijmë ne njerëzit dhe ku shkojmë? 

Ç’kuptim ka jeta te cilen ne e jetojmë sot, por edhe  aq më tepër, ç’kuptim ka vdekja?*
*Ajo qe lirisht mund të thuhet është se njeriu i sotëm nuk dëshiron ta pranojë vdekjen, kjo është e dukshme. Si pasojë ai përpiqet të krijojë mitin e shëndetit e të formës së përkryer fizike, njeriu I sotem perkushtohet më shumë ne një lloj rinie, duke menduar të përjetshmen ne këtë botë, harron se ai do të vdes dhe duke menduar se rinia e tijë eshte e perjetshme. Andaj, e përjashton edhe plakjen, ndersa per vdekje as qe mendon fare bile!!*

*Kjo pytje dhe ky debat qe unë hapi sot në këtë temë është një pytje e vjeter, me shekuj, por,  shkrimet na kujtojnë. Sipas shkrimeve, me teper se 35 shekuj më përpara, Jobi pyeti: "Nëse një njeri vdes, a do të jetojë përsëri?" Kjo pyetje është aktuale, kjo që është bërë gjatë mijëra vjetëve, bëhet edhe sot në mbarë botën, normal se bëhet sepse prek një temë me interes parësor. Është e vështirë dhe na duket shumëher e padrejtë, dhe, në fakt, na mundon dhe vuajmë nëse vdes njeriu  që ne e duam dhe e kemi te afert, nuk nuk është lehtë që ta varrosim atë qe ne e duam.*


*Vdekja e njeriut nuk është mbarimi!* 

*Sipas shkrimeve, meditimeve kam arritur në bindje dhe besim të plotë se; Hyji nuk na krijoi që të vdesim. Ai njeriun e krijoi që të jetonte dhe të kishte përbashkësi me Atë (Zotin), por mëkati (ndegjesa ndaj djallit) solli vdekjen dhe varrin, kështu që erdhi edhe ndarja nga Hyji. Pra, të gjithë që i lexojnë këto fjalë, duke përfshirë edhe mua, do të vdesin, sepse vdekja ka kaluar mbi të gjithë njerëzit (Romakëve 5:12).*
*Trupi ynë mund të vdesë, por shpirti nuk do të vdes. Shpresa është në ringjallje, pasi Krishti është ngjallur,neper mes ringjalljes së Krishtit, në kohen e ringjalljes, është trupi që ngrihet, jo shpirti. Shpirti është larg prej trupit, i pranishëm me Zotin dhe shpirtrat janë krejtësisht të zgjuar dhe në dijeni për gjërat rreth tyre.

Prandaj, të flasim për këtë temë, most ë hezitojmë edhe pse njeriu i sotëm nuk deshiron ta pranojë vdekjen!  

Mendimet, bindjet, opinionet mund të ipen pa dallime, secili mund të shprehë se si mendon; Vdekja e njeriut? Çka është vdekja? Vdekja e njeriut a është mbarimi apo një fillim I ri? apo vazhdimsi e jetes!* 

*Respekte 
toni77*

----------


## engjellgjugja

90% e popullsisë ne bote i frikesohet vdekjes. Te gjithe thone se qëndron
shpirti pas vdekjes  në toke.

- Vdekjes nuk duhet ti friksohemi sepse vdekja asht Alfa (Fillimi) i nje jete të re, të paster. 
-Këtë gjë e vërteton vet Krishti kur u ringjall dhe fjala e tij ishte "Kur të jem lartësuar, do ti tërheq tek une të gjithë njerzit (shpirtërat)" (Gjoni 12:32)


Analize: "Kur të jem lartësuar, do ti tërheq tek une të gjithë njerzit (shpirtërat)" -
               Kjo fjali e Krishtit ka shum kuptim te gjërë, shpjegon Ringjalljen njerzve;  
               Diten e gjykimit; Ka jetë pas ksaj jete Tokësore, dhe kryesorja asht       
               që të gjithë njerzit do ta njohin Zotin e vertet dhe Birin e tij.

D.m.th  Se ne vdesim vetem Fizikisht, e shpirti nuk vdes.

Me rrespekt Engjell gjugja

----------


## eriola17

Per qfar arsye u munduam ne kete jet a  e pyesni veten per qka u rujtem nga e keqja per qka u munduam te pejm gjera te mira per qfar arsye e ditem s ecila gje e sht e keqe cila jo per qfar arsye u munduam te gjejm nje [paqe per qka jetuam dhe u lodhem shum her e sa her deshem ta vrasim veten shumica nagaju e menduat se  na pret diqka pas cdekjes apo po lodheni kot me keto tema  jeta vazhdon s eket ejt jemi ne sprov o njerez nuk jetojm  gjth vitet ketu per arsye se dot jetojme edhe  ne at bota nermal ata qe jan xhenetli jetojne si zhogjet e lkumtur ne mal e ata qe ben te kqia i pert ferri ne u munduam per kete jet duke e  ditur s ejeta vazhdon edhe pas vdekjes ne nuk jetojm me trup por em shpirt dot jetojm atje te k AllAHU

----------


## eriola17

> 90% e popullsisë ne bote i frikesohet vdekjes. Te gjithe thone se qëndron
> shpirti pas vdekjes  në toke.
> 
> - Vdekjes nuk duhet ti friksohemi sepse vdekja asht Alfa (Fillimi) i nje jete të re, të paster. 
> -Këtë gjë e vërteton vet Krishti kur u ringjall dhe fjala e tij ishte "Kur të jem lartësuar, do ti tërheq tek une të gjithë njerzit (shpirtërat)" (Gjoni 12:32)
> 
> 
> Analize: "Kur të jem lartësuar, do ti tërheq tek une të gjithë njerzit (shpirtërat)" -
>                Kjo fjali e Krishtit ka shum kuptim te gjërë, shpjegon Ringjalljen njerzve;  
> ...


ooooooooooooooo njeri beso ne allah largo ket ncncncnc o ALL ndihona larg njerzve te till dergona ALLAHU NA RUJT  o ke me pas frik vdekjes ke mi pas o ke me pas frik vdekjes ke mi pas ka met djeg zjarri i gjehnemit ate dit une dot qesah afer teje e ti gjenetin ske me pa kurr tE VARFT i lumi ALLAH ty kurr drit e djellit mos e pafsh edhe mos  me kthe as nej pergjigjeje sepse sdua te merrem me ty.

----------


## toni77_toni

> ooooooooooooooo njeri beso ne allah largo ket ncncncnc o ALL ndihona larg njerzve te till dergona ALLAHU NA RUJT  o ke me pas frik vdekjes ke mi pas o ke me pas frik vdekjes ke mi pas ka met djeg zjarri i gjehnemit ate dit une dot qesah afer teje e ti gjenetin ske me pa kurr tE VARFT i lumi ALLAH ty kurr drit e djellit mos e pafsh edhe mos  me kthe as nej pergjigjeje sepse sdua te merrem me ty.


*Të krishter nuk e kan frikë vdekjen sepse "vdekja" nuk është vdekje, ajo është fitore dhe bashkim me Krishtin - JETA e perjeshtme. AMEN.

Lavdi JEZUSIT në shekuj te shekujve.*

----------


## apostrof

Zoti i meshiroft te pa Fete i udhezoft ne rruge te drejt sepse vetem ai eshte i plotfuqishem , Ai ka Krijuar gjithsin Dhe njerzimin .Zoti Eshte i Meshirueshem Dhe fal ( Kur zoti Krijoi Njeriun e i Tha djallit Qe ti perkulet , Djalli nuk pranoi tha se ky Eshte nga lloqi ndersa une jam nga zjarri e Ti perkulem keti All-Llahu xh.sh e Deboi nga shehneti Djalli u perbetua Se deri ne Diten e Kiametit do ta shty njeriun nga e keqja , Zoti i tha se une do e fal sa her qe te me kerkoj falje ) Ne Ahiret Zoti do i lejoj te hyne ne gjehnet  ata te gjith qe besuan dhe bene vepra te mira  por do te mbeten ende shum ne gjehnem , Muhamedi a.s do i lutet " oo zot Umeti im umeti im  " Do te hyn ne Gjehnet Edhe nje pjes E madhe , po do te mbesin  ende shum muhamedi a.s perseri do ti lutet "ooo zot umeti im ,umeti im " perseri do marr shum prej tyre , por prap do te mbeten shum brenda do ti luten meleket te gjith do te marrin shum prej tyre por prap do te mbesin shum brenda , Dhe zoti Do thon Shpetoi I derguari im muhameti shpetuan meleket Dho zoti do marr ata qe kishin sa nje grimc atom besim ne zemren e tyre do i fus ne lumin e ringjalljes pasi qe ishin bere shkrum dhe do futen ne gjehnet do ta ken nje shenj ne ball gjenetlit do ti perqeshin por zoti thot se une i fala . Andaj oo ju qe perqeshni Islamin nuk eshte Vone per pendim Zoti ju fale Kthehuni sepse ky eshte shpetimi i Vetem . zoti na ruajt nga e keqja i falenderohem meshiruesit meshirbersit paqja dhe meshira e All-llahut qofshin mbi ju .

----------


## toni77_toni

> Andaj oo ju qe perqeshni Islamin nuk eshte Vone per pendim Zoti ju fale Kthehuni sepse ky eshte shpetimi i Vetem . zoti na ruajt nga e keqja i falenderohem meshiruesit meshirbersit paqja dhe meshira e All-llahut qofshin mbi ju .


*Nuk kuptoj se ku dhe ne cilin shkrim ne kete temë u perqesh islami, kerkohet te jeni mete pergjegjshem.

Kjo është temë mbi vdkejn e njeriut keshtu që të informohemi sa më mirë lidhur se çka është vdekja dhe pse ndodhë kjo, e jo per diçka tjeter.

Nëse deshiron të shkruaj dikush mund të shkruaj por të permbahet temes.

falemnderit per murkuptim dhe respekte
toni77*

----------


## engjellgjugja

> ooooooooooooooo njeri beso ne allah largo ket ncncncnc o ALL ndihona larg njerzve te till dergona ALLAHU NA RUJT  o ke me pas frik vdekjes ke mi pas o ke me pas frik vdekjes ke mi pas ka met djeg zjarri i gjehnemit ate dit une dot qesah afer teje e ti gjenetin ske me pa kurr tE VARFT i lumi ALLAH ty kurr drit e djellit mos e pafsh edhe mos  me kthe as nej pergjigjeje sepse sdua te merrem me ty.


Shum Mfal Zonje, Zonjushe apo Zoteri nese ta kam ofendu besimin tend, por mu babai me ka mesuar qe kur kam qen femije, qe "Besimin tend duaje, kurse te huajin rrespekto".

1.Mua me duket se tek ti asht gjeja e kundert "besimin tend duaje kurse te huajin ofendoje".

2.Tjetra asht qe ZOTI nuk ka emer dhe nuk percaktohet por, ti nese i thua vetit shqiptare mos e humb identitetin por thuaj ("Allahut") - ZOT sepse je Shqiptare e nuk je Arabe a, nese je Shqiptare mos harro besimin e par tendin se ke qen Katolike.

3.Ti me keto fjal se nuk ke dit me i shkru më se pari, jo qe e ke marr postin e Zotit po edhe ke mallku dhe ke gjyku nje qenie te Zotit te cilin ty Qu`rani ta ndalon per ta bere! Mos harro se ke bere haram para ZOTIT.

4.Me mua nuk ke nevoj me u marr se ste perket ty, po i perket Krishtit birit te ZOTIT sepse ai ka per me na gjyku mbar popullisne e tokes (e cek edhe qu`rani).

KRISHTI mua me thot: "Duaje Mikun tend me shum se vetveten".,
po ty qa te thot Muhamedi: " Mallko dhe Gjyko Mikun tend?"


P.S
Mos u shendro ne nje person qe nuk je!

Me Rrespekt Engjell Gjugja

----------


## eriola17

> Shum Mfal Zonje, Zonjushe apo Zoteri nese ta kam ofendu besimin tend, por mu babai me ka mesuar qe kur kam qen femije, qe "Besimin tend duaje, kurse te huajin rrespekto".
> 
> 1.Mua me duket se tek ti asht gjeja e kundert "besimin tend duaje kurse te huajin ofendoje".
> 
> 2.Tjetra asht qe ZOTI nuk ka emer dhe nuk percaktohet por, ti nese i thua vetit shqiptare mos e humb identitetin por thuaj ("Allahut") - ZOT sepse je Shqiptare e nuk je Arabe a, nese je Shqiptare mos harro besimin e par tendin se ke qen Katolike.
> 
> 3.Ti me keto fjal se nuk ke dit me i shkru më se pari, jo qe e ke marr postin e Zotit po edhe ke mallku dhe ke gjyku nje qenie te Zotit te cilin ty Qu`rani ta ndalon per ta bere! Mos harro se ke bere haram para ZOTIT.
> 
> 4.Me mua nuk ke nevoj me u marr se ste perket ty, po i perket Krishtit birit te ZOTIT sepse ai ka per me na gjyku mbar popullisne e tokes (e cek edhe qu`rani).
> ...


Pore feje e vetme esht Islami duhet te kthehmei te gjith nerrugen e allaut e nderuar une nuk rrespektoje fen katolike sepese esht genjeshter .

----------


## eriola17

> Pore feje e vetme esht Islami duhet te kthehmei te gjith nerrugen e allaut e nderuar une nuk rrespektoje fen katolike sepese esht genjeshter .


 Muhameti thote aj qe pi alkohole largo nga ti aj qe sesht ne rrugen e allahut smunde te jet miku im jo vetem nese kthehet ne musliman

----------


## qera

Vdekja e njeriut!
Në anen tjeter, ajo qe unë e besoj është se Zoti nuk e krijoj njeriun që të vdesë! 
ok nje thenje shum e bukur por per qfar  e krijoj njueriun vetem te jetoj si nje kafshe qe nuk din se ku te ndalet,te jetoj pa e ditur se per qfar eshte ardhur ne kete bote ,jo nuk e besoj nje gje te till,se edhe Zoti ne kur'an na njofton ne shume raste se njeriun e krijova per te me adhuruar e jo per diq tjeter, dhe tek un eshte kthimi i tyre,pra do te vdesim dhe do te ringjallemi perseri per tu gjykuar me emer te Zotit
O njerëz, adhurojeni Zotin tuaj, i cili ju krijoi juve edhe ata që ishin para jush ashtu që të jeni të devotshëm

----------


## Homer

*Pershendetje  Toni dhe te uroj per Temen, shum interesante =)

Un dua te them at qe mendoj ( un ) per sa i perket vdekjes pa ofendu te Krishteret, Muslimanet dhe gjith besimtaret e tjere.

Un mendoj se frika e vdekjes eshte arsya e krijimit te besimeve fetare te ndryshme dhe Zotit.

Un nuk mendoj se ka "Parajse" ose "Ferr" mbas vdekjes dhe nuk mendoj si Ateistet qe mbas vdekjes shpirti zhduket dhe gjithçka mori fund. 

Un mendoj qe mbas vdekjes shpirti jone mund te ringjallet perseri ne nje trup tjeter, ne nje koh tjeter, ne nje vend tjeter te botes sone ose ne nje bote tjeter paralele neper Universe. 
Eshte pak a shum si hipoteza e Budistave mduket, ku thojne qe shpirti i njeriut ringjallet perseri mbas vdekjes por ai mund te jet ose ne nje trup tjeter njeriu, ose kafshe, insekti, bime etj ( nuk jam i sigurt persa i perket bimeve )

Un mendoj se nuk duhet pas frik nga vdekja, sepse vdekja eshte kurioziteti me i madh i njeriut dhe i cili ( njeriu ) "vdes" ta zbuloj  

Nje filozof i her ka than ( nuk ja maj mend emrin ): 
*
*Vdekja eshte pjesa me e mir e jetes, prandaj eshte e fundit  =)*

----------


## Homer

> *ooooooooooooooo njeri beso ne allah largo ket ncncncnc o ALL ndihona larg njerzve te till dergona ALLAHU NA RUJT  o ke me pas frik vdekjes ke mi pas o ke me pas frik vdekjes ke mi pas ka met djeg zjarri i gjehnemit ate dit une dot qesah afer teje e ti gjenetin ske me pa kurr tE VARFT i lumi ALLAH ty kurr drit e djellit mos e pafsh edhe mos  me kthe as nej pergjigjeje sepse sdua te merrem me ty.*





> *Pore feje e vetme esht Islami duhet te kthehmei te gjith nerrugen e allaut e nderuar* *une nuk rrespektoje fen katolike sepese esht genjeshter .*



Dhe ti idiote femer, a mashkull, a kafsh se nuk po marrim vesh se ça je, ose pergjigju Temes ose shko e the qafen me propagandat tuja.

Me m'fal forumistat e tjer te forumit por njerez si kjo/ky shtaza ma erresojne ekranin kur i fusin hundet vetem me te nervozu  :i terbuar:

----------


## ILMGAP

E Nderuar Eriola do të sugjeroja apo rekomandoja që të mos hysh në këtë temë, pasiqë nuk është për ne, mendoi këta janë katolikë dhe duhet treguar njëri-tjetrit për fenë e tyre, ne jemi Musliman dhe duhet t'i tregojmë njeri-tjetrit për fenë tonë, *mendoj, unë dhe ti jemi pengesë për ta në këtë temë ... andaj ndëgjo këshillen dhe i lejo të vazhdojnë temën.*
Shpresoj të mos keqkuptohemi në këtë aspekt e nderuar : Eriola


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## toni77_toni

> E Nderuar Eriola do të sugjeroja apo rekomandoja që të mos hysh në këtë temë, pasiqë nuk është për ne, mendoi këta janë katolikë dhe duhet treguar njëri-tjetrit për fenë e tyre, ne jemi Musliman dhe duhet t'i tregojmë njeri-tjetrit për fenë tonë, *mendoj, unë dhe ti jemi pengesë për ta në këtë temë ... andaj ndëgjo këshillen dhe i lejo të vazhdojnë temën.*
> Shpresoj të mos keqkuptohemi në këtë aspekt e nderuar : Eriola
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


* 
Kjo temë nuk ndalon të debatohet rreth saj, por ajo qe nuk është në rregull është kur dikush nuk flet rreth temes por ofendon besimin e të tjerëve duke menduar se është duke e ngrutur të vetin.

Tema është; "Vdekja e njeriut, është mbarimi apo....?!" andaj ka hapsirë per te gjithë qe ta jap mendimin e vet njëkohsisht të mëson edhe mbi mendimin e të tjerëve. Kjo mund të bëhet pa dallime perkatësie.

Mendoj se ishte e drejtë të ipesh vërejtje atij qe fynte besimin e krishter, e jo verejtje të këti llojit.

Pra. mund të shkruajm të gjith por rreth temes e jo diçka tjeter.

toni77*

----------


## ILMGAP

> *Faktikisht, rregullorja ndalon disa gjëra por se unë jam tolerant ne shumten e rasteve. Thek kështu pasi qe lejohen shkrime edhe të anëtarëve qe nuk janë anëtar te ketij komuniteti. 
> 
> Kjo temë nuk ndalon të debatohet rreth saj, por ajo qe nuk është në rregull është kur dikush nuk flet rreth temes por ofendon besimin e të tjerëve duke menduar se është duke e ngrutur të vetin.
> 
> Tema është; "Vdekja e njeriut, është mbarimi apo....?!" andaj ka hapsirë per te gjithë qe ta jap mendimin e vet njëkohsisht të mëson edhe mbi mendimin e të tjerëve. Kjo mund të bëhet pa dallime perkatësie.
> 
> Mendoj se ishte e drejtë të ipesh vërejtje atij qe fynte besimin e krishter, e jo verejtje të këti llojit.
> 
> Pra. mund të shkruajm të gjith por rreth temes e jo diçka tjeter.
> ...



I Nderuar : Toni 77

*Ne si Musliman (të devotshem) pas çdo fjale që themi mundohemi që t'i thërrasim të tjerët në Islam.
Poashtu ...
Edhe ju si Krishter (të devotshëm) pas çdo fjale që thoni mundoheni që t'i thërrisni të tjerët në Kirishterizëm.*

E vura në kllapa "Të devotshëm" sepse shumë pak në këtë forum kam parë si ty që je i dijshëm dhe i mirëinformuar në lidhje me fenë Katolike, ndërsa të tjerët që janë pas çdo fjalë që thonë përdorin terme ofenduese.
Poashtu edhe disa prej Muslimanëve.

*Andaj unë e drejtova atë të themi vërejtje ndaj Eriloes për arsye se ajo do të mundohej të ju drejtonte nga Islami dhe ju do ta kundërargumentonit duke u munduar ta drejtonit nga Krishterizmi, andaj do të dilnit komplet jashtë teme.*

_Shpresoj më ke kutptuar._


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ILMGAP

*POSTULATI MBI RINGJALLJEN!*


_Postulati është një koncept që shërben si tezë në matematikë e logjikë dhe pranohet si një e vërtetë e pamohueshme, pa qenë nevoja të provohet. 

Besimi në jetën pas vdekjes është një ndjenjë postulative, që njeriut i është rrënjosur në tërë qenien e tij, pavarësisht dëshirës së tij, prandaj ky e beson atë pa pasur nevojë ti vërtetohet nëpërmjet përvojës. 
Idenë mbi ringjalljen e ka të vendosur çdo njeri në qenien e tij. Kjo ide mbi botën e përjetshme nuk mund të vijë nga një krijesë e përkohshme siç është njeriu, ngase e përkohshmja vetvetiu nuk mund të përfshijë apo të krijojë ide mbi të përhershmen, por ideja mbi ringjalljen vije nga një fuqi supreme, e përkryer siç është Zoti, sunduesi absolut i Cili, mbi çdo qenie njerëzore ka krijuar idenë mbi botën e amshuar, në mënyrë që ata të mos ndihen të dëshpëruar, dëshpërim ky i cili ndikon që njeriut ti zbukurohen kënaqësitë e çastit, të cilat bëhen shkak ti pamundësohen përpjekjet që qojnë drejt kënaqësive të përjetshme. 

Fakti se një person mund të mos dijë se çfarë gjendet prapa një kodre, nuk është argument se asgjë nuk gjendet prapa saj. Ashtu siç njeriu e di se prapa një kodre patjetër duhet të gjendet diçka, edhe pse nuk di çfarë, njësoj duhet ta dijë se, pas kësaj bote materiale, gjithsesi do të pasojë ajo shpirtërore, e cila është e amshueshme. 
Këtu kemi të bëjmë me botën transcendentale, atë të neumeneve, të cilën nuk mund ta vërejmë me anë të shqisave e përvojës, por vetëm me anë dhe në bazë të kuptuarit mendor. 
Mendimtari e filozofi i njohur indian Vahiduddin Hani ka thënë: Nëse etja për ujë na dëshmon ekzistencën e tij, gjithashtu edhe etja për drejtësi medoemos dëshmon ekzistencën e saj. Dhe, pasi që drejtësi ideale në këtë botë nuk ka, kjo është dëshmi në ekzistimin e botës tjetër në të cilën ajo do të realizohet 

Ta elaborojmë këtë thënie përmes disa shembujve metaforikë-alegorik. 
- Nëse një person vije në ekzistencë në moshë të rritur dhe të ditur, veprimi i parë që ai do ta bënte pasi ta kaplon uria do të ishte kërkimi i ushqimit. Supozojmë se ai gjen ushqim pas një kërkimi të shkurtër. Pasi ai ta ketë ngrënë atë, zemra dhe tërë qenia e tij kërkon diç të lëngët, si uji. Fakti se ai person mund të mos ketë pasur ujë pran vetes, nuk është provë se uji nuk ekziston. Ai me tërë qenien e tij ndjen se diçka e lëngët ekziston edhe pse nuk e ka afër vetës. 

- Botërisht dihet se robi ka vetëm një synim, arritjen e lirisë, ai është i etur për liri. Fakti se robi nuk është i lirë për momentin, nuk është dëshmi se liria nuk ekziston. Liria nuk ekziston vetëm për robin, por jo edhe për të tjerët. Megjithatë, liria mund të ekzistoj edhe për robin, por vetëm nëse ai refuzon të nënshtrohet dhe nuk pushon së kërkuari atë. 

- Në këtë botë nuk ka drejtësi ideale, absolute dhe ky fakt, siç e ka shprehur autori i lartcekur, është vetëm një prej argumenteve logjike, ndër shumë të tjera shkencore e aksiomatike, që dëshmon se ekziston një botë tjetër ku drejtësia ideale do të bëhet realitet. 

Njëri ndër përfaqësuesit më të shquar të filozofisë klasike gjermane, Imanuel Kant, thoshte: "Zoti nuk na ka krijuar vetëm për jetën e kësaj bote! Sikur të ishim te krijuar vetëm për jetën e kësaj bote, do të rezultonte një shaka të luajtur nga Krijuesi me qeniet njerëzore".
Ndjenjë e njëjtë rëndon edhe mbi ne, kur e vështrojmë kozmosin dhe meditojmë rreth tij; kur i analizojmë padrejtësitë që bëhen mbi njerëz të pafajshëm, me tërë qenien tonë e ndjejmë ekzistencën e një fuqie të përkryer, që ka përgatitur një botë tjetër për krijesat të cilat, do të shpërblehen në bazë të asaj që kanë vepruar.
Gjithsecili nga ne jemi dëshmitarë se padrejtësitë në ketë botë janë konsistente, të vazhdueshme. Sa shfrytëzimi, dhunimi, krimi e terrori bëhet nga krijesa të pandërgjegjshme mbi krijesa të pafajshme, ndërkaq në anën tjetër sa njeriu në këtë botë punon me vullnet të pastër, në përputhshmëri me arsyen e obligimet e caktuara nga Zoti, dhe asnjë prej këtyre dy kategorive njerëzish nuk e marrin dënimin përkatësisht shpërblimin e merituar në këtë botë. Një Zoti i Drejte dhe i Mëshirshëm siç është Krijuesi ynë, nuk ka mundësi që kriminelët, ti barazoj me ata mbi të cilët është ushtruar krimi. Këto dy kategori njerëzisht: shkaktuesi i viktimës dhe viktima, asnjëherë nuk do të kenë pozitë të barabartë në botën e amshuar. 
Bota materiale në të cilën veprojmë është e shkurtër, kalimtare dhe është vetëm shkaktare për ta arritur botën e ardhshme. 

Muhamet Krasniqi
Student i Departamentit
të Sociologjisë  UP_

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nqs pyetja eshte per mua si person, edhe une jam nder ato qe i kam shume bezdi diskutimet mbi vdekjen e mendoj se me vdekjen mbaron gjithcka.
Nqs i afrohem ne nje fare menyre bindjeve fetare jam me idene qe po, kjo jete ketu eshte nje prove e vdekja do na coje ne stadin e duhur, dmth ne fillimin e ri, ndoshta me te mire... edhe se nuk arrij te kuptoj shume vuajtjen tokesore e kuptimin  e jetes ketu. Gjithsesi, nqs ka dicka tjeter te rezervuar per ne, me te mire, do kishte nje fare kuptimi me te madh edhe vuajtja e sakrificat qe bejme ketu.

Jam e idese qe cdo qenie e gjalle, perderisa lind edhe vdes, prandaj edhe vdekja eshte pjese e jetes; prape se prape diskutimi te trishton sepse te vijne ne mendje vetem njerezit e dashur qe s'jane me prane nesh.

----------

